# New Ariens Deluxe 24



## LZBASSTRD

I put this in the Ariens forum, but I thought that it should go here too.


I was very excited when I recently purchased this new machine. Couldn't wait to use it. My first machine was given to me when I was like 14 years old from this nice old man that I used to remove snow for. In 1985 the thing was 20 something years old. worked great.

Anyway, this brand new Deluxe 24 has been a disapointment. For the recent Blizzard (Nemo) it worked great. I got some 20-30" light puffy snow. This thing worked great! It would "bog" a little on the virgin pass, but that was about it. Far better than the MTD that it replaced. My MTD would plow more than it would throw on that first pass. If you've owned one you know what I mean.

Well, to my point, we recently had a storm that produced a whole differrent kind of snow. We're talking about that heart attack snow. I was lucky enough to only get about 6-8" of the stuff. Or so I thought. I couldn't make that first pass, in first gear, without stopping every 6 feet. The engine would barely stay running. it wasn't running rough. It was just slowing down to the point of wanting to stall. I couldn't believe it. I brought it back to the dealer to have them checkout the governor. That was a waste of time. All they could really do was throw a Tach on it and check the unloaded high engine RPM. 

Anyone else complaing about these 250CC Briggs having no balls?


----------



## 69ariens

I have not heard of any trouble w the briggs 250cc motor. May be it needs to be broken in more. 8hrs is the normal break in time and also your first oil change.


----------



## LZBASSTRD

I hope that it is something as simple as that. I didn't spend huge money for this brand of machine but it was good money.


----------



## LZBASSTRD

Hey 69, it looks like you'll get to play with the white stuff later today. I think that I'm only gonna get like 1" or rain down in Wareham.


----------



## 69ariens

Ya we got about 7''of snow here then sleet then rain then back to sleet then back to snow. Like a nice old car, only driven on nice sunny days. I did not take the 69 out yesterday. I took the 2450 toro beater out.


----------



## Snowmann

This engine in particular has an extensive break in period to get to full power. It picks up over 1hp after the first 7 hours of use. Put some time on it then try again.


----------



## LZBASSTRD

Thanx for the replies everybody. We had some nice wet snow this morning. I got about 5 inches or so. I used the machine as is for most of the job. It ran ok but there was just a little something lacking. Well, unlike the machines of old, it was a bit of a project to get to the governor springs. I moved the spring two holes away from the pivot shaft. What a difference! The engine unloaded high speed didn't change much at all. But under load, much better performance. I had no surging at any speed (not that I did before) You could tell that there was a load. The engine did slow down some. But came nowhere near stalling and the snow was fly'n. I'm happy again. And to **** with going against my better judgement and trusting things like this to the dealer.


----------



## LZBASSTRD

Snowmann said:


> This engine in particular has an extensive break in period to get to full power. It picks up over 1hp after the first 7 hours of use. Put some time on it then try again.


I gave this some thought. When I add up the hours, before the first time I had a problem, I was just over ten.


----------



## Smolenski7

I have this same machine and have never had the problem you were describing, even in the heavy wet stuff. In fact I'm always amazed that the chute has only clogged up once in 2 1/2 winters.

I hope you fixed the problem by moving the governor.


----------



## airshot

I just purchased a new Ariens 24 compact and our latest winter storm gave me an opportunity to test it out. This morning I had drifts over 24" in height so I thought what the heck, lets see what this thing can do. Burried
this baby right into the drift which is much taller than the opening and it dug in and really threw the snow. Quite inpressed with the power when the governor kicked in it hardly bogged down. The drive wheels started spinning and I had to work it up and down a little but she never stopped throwing snow. My drive is 175' in length with another 150' to the barn with numerous drifts from 1ft to more than 2ft. Never an issue with it, very impressed with its first real test. This has the briggs polar engine, starts real easy (elec start is a waste of time) and appears to have plenty of power for this 24" blower.

Airshot


----------

